# Okay.. someone got me thinking... Steel City 35990C vs. Ridgid R4512



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

My question is now, how do the two line up…

The steel city is more expensive.. but if its better, ill bite…

It qualifies for Amazon's "Super Saver Shipping" (free) but with taxes it brings me to 6 and 1/2 bones…

Or I could go Crapsman I suppose, and get the R4512 equivalant.. its on sale for $500… But Im not sure…

This is the 10th thread by me on table saws… but I don't know what to do at this point… too many choices… and its getting close enough to xmas its stressful…lol


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

In my view always take the best option you can barely afford - the tool will be around for a long time and there is pleasure in use of a fine tool as well as what you produce with it.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Charlie: what do you not understand? Please keep your rude comments to yourself. Thank you.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Evidently no one has told you what YOU WANT TO HEAR. Sorry kid, but the problem is you aren't listening. A lot of people have given you a lot of very good advice. What else do you want? Sheesh!

Hey Charlie, Want to go get a beer?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

If you had links to see the two products, it would be easier to look and study…
.. I don't feel like googling to find what you're talking about…
Sorry… I'm tired.. I guess…


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Lilred: Im going to just disregard that comment. You have gone a full 180 from last time we spoke.

Sure Mr. Lyddon..

This: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046RDUEQ/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Compared to this: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xh3/R-202500206/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I mean't to link them… I got distracted, it seems.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I personally would get the Steel City, but I dont have $600, so Ridgid saw would be fine.

Here's what it look like in packaged box.
http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35139


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you… that will help…

Here is also something that will help...


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Steel City has yoke style cabinet mounted trunnions, solid cast iron wings, built in wheels, a riving knife, and a steel t-square fence. The R4512 has table mounted trunnions, steel wings, an aluminum fence, but has the LSA.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

How much is 6-1/2 bones? $650?

(??)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like if you get the Ridgid, you'd have to pay s/t & shipping and end up to the Net of the Amazon deal which is no s/t & free shipping.

Based on that, I'd get more saw for my money with the Steel City from Amazon.

(if those were the only choices)

Merry Christmas!

You're going to have a good saw one way or the other!

edit:
Yes, the Steel City saw is the best deal… IMHO.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Yea. $650.

Charlie: Again… ACtually, my budget is none of your concern. I have far more stashed away, than I care to count. That is, as a slush fund. But, $300 of which is a gift from the 'rents. My max budget, for this entire year, including insurance, is about $1k… with reserve on the side. And I do make no attempt to hide my age. I maybe 15, but I apparently have more brains than yourself, to boot. So don't try to make this about "the kid"... I make a healthy wage during the summer, that covers me pretty welll…3k or so/yr.. and been makin' atleast 1k since I was 12…. so I would say its safe to assume my budget isn't $300 at best….. So Thankyou. But again, just keep your rude-arsed comments to yourself.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey…

Cool it…

Just buy your new Steel City saw. and have a Happy New Year!

Hurry.. only 2 left!


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Home Depot is free shipping though too…

Merry Xmas to you too..


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

OK… it's really Penny's difference…

Steel City… still the best saw for the money…

IMHO… Have fun! Go for it! (Steel City)


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi newbie, I would recomend neither. At your age I would buy a older contractor saw for 150-175. You may like it. At 15 its going to take you a while to know if you even have a sincere interest in woodworking. At 16-17 you will have other things on your mind. I wouldnt jump to quickley on those two saws. If you are already prepared to spend 650 on a saw why not wait a bit longer and spend a 1000.00 or more and get one that will be around for your grandkids to use. (may take more than a thousend) Just saying. Good luck with it. JB


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

No. I think I'd definately wait and go for a Saw Stop if I had your stash potential.
Or maybe I'd get me some Lie Nielsen hand saws, Those would be nice.
Or, for what It's worth, I think I pointed out about 7 or 8 threads ago that I had the Craftsman version of the Ridgid you are now looking at. At that time, last spring I had just bought the Craftsman and Ridgid had not come out with the orange version yet. I still like my saw, Paid $409 plus tax for it, no shipping.
Of course, I could waste a few more suggestions, but I won't.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

OK, How long does a 15 yr. old have to wait to get a good saw that he can AFFORD?

He gave us HIS choice between two saws… should we make him wait til he's 30 to get a $4,000 saw (by that time)?

Go for it Newby.. get the best you can afford… Steel City… from your choices given…


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Steel City is essentially the former Ridgid R4511 but with a cast iron top instead of granite. IMHO, that saw had several advantages over the current Ridgid R4512 including a more proven track record, and I'd honestly be more comfortable going with a cast iron top than granite. The Lifetime Service Agreement and the fact that you can grab one locally are about the only advantages I can see for the R4512. Set aside some money for a decent blade.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey *knotscott *

Are there any other table saw made in US other than unisaw table saw?


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Cabinet mounted trunnions and cast iron extensions; not really even a debate here.

I proudly own a R4511 which is the granite version of the SC saw, and without upgrading to a cabinet saw/220v it is in my opinion the most saw for the money.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Oliver might be made here. The General saws (not the General "International") are made in Canada.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Guess I didn't get the memo!


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Thankyou for your sincere input(Appart from Charlie. who is now blocked)...

I do believe that I will go SC… Tonight I think my decision will be made…

Joe and Crank: PM's sent.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Well someone beat me to it… the Steele City is sold out. Bummer..

So now I guess I need to ask myself, do I go with that(Ridgid), or a General International contractor's saw…. bugger…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I noticed that they were Temporarily Out of Stock… they may be able to get more… you might try to check to see what they think… They will treat you right….


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I emailed them, per your advice, Mr. Lyddon. We'll see what they say.


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm going through the same search and I think there should be some kind of support group for people shopping for table saws. There are lots of choices and they are expensive. Plus, the table saw is such a critical part of woodworking. Anyway, I'm comparing the Steel City 35990C with the Ridgid 4512. They are essentially the same saw, as others stated above, but I see that there are a few features that tilt the discussion in Steel City's favor. The 35990C has cast iron wings and the top is cabinet mounted (as opposed to table mounted). On Ridgid's side, their warranty is lifetime whereas Steel City's warranty is for 5 years. I hope to be happily working with a SawStop in 5 years, so I think that warranty is probably fine. The seamless top also seems really nice. Steel City is definitely interested in innovation, which I like to see. Anyway, for more on my shopping struggles, you can check out my blog on Lumberjocks or my other blog, Furnitude: http://furnitude.blogspot.com
Good luck.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks,


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Newbie… did you get a new TS?

What kind did you get?

Any pictures?


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Not yet Mr. Lyddon. Im waiting on that Steele City. Although, tommorrow, I will ask my shop teacher his preference… I am thinking now, I might wanna start with maybe a portable one… since, space is kind of limited.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

BTW, my friends call me Joe… 

Bosch has a nice saw for that category… and Amazon has them for$549 & FREE shipping!

It looks really good to me…

Happy New Year!


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats what I was wondering on… I might go with that one.

Well, I didn't wanna jump to first names, since, you are my elder… just a sign of respect… but okay, Joe it is.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, I understand…

I really like "Joe" better… just me, I guess…

Thank you…

Oh, if you look at the extensions for that saw, they don't cost an arm & a leg either!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Furnitude said: "Anyway, I'm comparing the Steel City 35990C with the Ridgid 4512. They are essentially the same saw, as others stated above, but I see that there are a few features that tilt the discussion in Steel City's favor. "

These two are in the same class of saw, but are definitely very different saws with different construction, different features, and are made in different factories. Also, take a good look at what Ridgid's LSA covers and doesn't cover…it's sure better than a stick in the eye, but it's not a bumper to bumper lifetime warranty…it's a lifetime service agreement….worth a good read to be certain what you get.


----------



## adrocker (Jan 11, 2011)

I am unfortunately in the same predicament. I've been looking for just the right table saw to fit my budget and my workshop. I have simply out grown the crappy skil portable saw i wasted a hundred dollars on. I've been lurking this forum for a while waiting for someone to tell me what to buy and alas it hasn't happened yet. I've been looking at the ridgid r4512, the PC PCB270TS, the steel city 35990C, and a few others. I'm trying to stay around this price point because there are other tools ie. a jointer I'd also like to buy. Unfortunately the only one I've actually gotten to see up close is the PC and the only downside i see is the awful extensions which i know can be replaced. But I don't know where the trunnions attach. HD never seems to have a R4512 in stock. I'm a hands on type of purchaser, I don't like buying things I can't poke and prod. As for CL, the only table saws that seem to get posted are large cabinet saws, which would consume my workshop. But it would be sweet to have the space for one, I keep seeing good deals on 'em.

And I've read a few of knotscott's posts, you really know your tools. You posted a long post about tables saws. It was well written and very explanatory. Tell you what though, it only left me more uncertain.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Yea, cabinet saws are big… but sweet to use… I actually have a lead on a possible Uni and PM, I should know on the PM by next week. But the Uni will have to wait till spring…


----------

